# It Takes a Village to Help a Homeless Cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Another One I had to add to my SD card...
I like the "Angels Among Us" on the side...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

After Thought...something like this would make a great print on a T-Shirt!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great idea! I've been toying with the T-shirt idea for our tnr group. Everyone is still wearing the old design I did from 7 years ago! Thanks for the nudge


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry, when you get your T-Shirt design worked out, I hope you show us!!


----------

